
Show HN: Emoodji – Live emoji-powered emotion and facial tracking - mjkaufer
https://github.com/mjkaufer/Emoodji
======
wasyl
Unfortunately it haven't worked very well for me - quickly changing emojis,
completely unrelated to my face

~~~
pekim
I experienced the same, until I removed my glasses. It still wasn't
particularly good at matching the correct expression, but it was better (and
stopped the rapid changing).

